
London Bridge (Lake Havasu) - erex78
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Bridge_(Lake_Havasu_City)
======
hyphyphyph
Ha! Lake Havasu City is largely where I grew up -- fun to see a link in HN.
Havasu is a huge party town, so often throughout the summer you'd see hundreds
of boats and drunk partiers around the bridge. Really weird sight.

The movie Piranha 3D was filmed in Havasu. Don't remember if they feature the
bridge.

~~~
bmajz
Spent summers out there - it was nice to get on the lake during the Mojave
heat waves

------
pierrec
There's this crazy thing that always strikes me about Wikipedia articles. I
read or skim through the text in a linear way, out of habit. Until
inadvertently, I get to the "In Popular Culture" section, and it seems the
article turns on me and attacks me with ridiculously nerdy content.

Pinky and the Brain? Heck, this is beyond nerdy. I don't even know how to
qualify it, but it always makes you snap back to the fact that you are not
reading a normal run-of-the-mill encyclopaedia. (And it makes me wonder, who
even takes the time to write this kind of incongruous cross-referencing?)

~~~
yellowapple
If you think that's bad, have a look at TVTropes, which is basically
Wikipedia's "In Popular Culture" cranked Up To Eleven and turned into its own
separate encyclopedia.

------
elliottcarlson
I lived in Lake Havasu City for a while as a kid - I've always found it
amusing to tell people about the London Bridge in the middle of the desert.

------
chrisguilbeau
Growing up in Austin, I remember my dad telling me about this after hearing
the lyrics to the song they used for the theme for Austin City Limits (the PBS
show not the festival). Good ol' Texas country.

"Well, when you're down on your luck, and you ain't got a buck, in London
you're a goner. Even London Bridge has fallen down, and moved to Arizona"

London Homesick Blues, Gary P. Nunn

------
anonu
How much did the bridge cost to purchase from London? I don't see that
mentioned in the Wikipedia article.

~~~
lukateake
$2.5MM to purchase and $7MM to reassemble.[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Havasu_City,_Arizona](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Havasu_City,_Arizona)

------
jhallenworld
Well they should buy the Thames Tunnel to go with it:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thames_Tunnel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thames_Tunnel)

~~~
poooogles
I'd rather they didn't, it's quite often my journey to work.

------
jsingleton
That bridge is so much more aesthetically pleasing than its replacement. There
is an oft repeated myth that they bought the wrong bridge by mistake but that
is clearly denied in the article.

~~~
harel
To be fair, if I spent over 9 Mil buying the wrong bridge, you'll hear me deny
it was a mistake as well.

~~~
coldtea
Yeah, or if I sold the wrong bridge.

------
thp
Best part that the whole city was created for this one company

